# Airpods à configurer tous les jours.



## Boboss29 (21 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, mes airpods 2 se déconnecter tous les jours... Voire plusieurs fois par jour. Avec l'écran : ce ne sont pas vos airpods, etc...
Et je dois les reconnecter. Ça me fait ça depuis quelques jours...

J'ai déjà réinitialisé plusieurs fois les airpods. 

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Décembre 2021)

J'ai exactement le même problème et je ne vois pas de solution !


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Décembre 2021)

J'ai remarqué cette situation depuis que j'ai remplacé mon HomePod par un HomePod mini...
Mais toujours aucune explication.
Des idées ?


----------

